# Dagon, 2009



## Marrow Man (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Ian6oV5RQ&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Religious Statue Falls And Breaks In Church[/ame]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 24, 2009)

...and there was much weeping, and gnashing of teeth...


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 24, 2009)

These guys have a _lot_ of Hail Mary's to say...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 24, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> These guys have a _lot_ of Hail Mary's to say...


----------



## Curt (Jul 24, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> These guys have a _lot_ of Hail Mary's to say...



Amen.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there an add in the paper for an ox cart ?????????????


----------



## matt01 (Jul 24, 2009)

That is unfortunate. The Sister in the front row looked like she was going to have a heart attack.

It reminds me of when I was going to take communion in a Romanist church many years ago. The Priest was handing me the cup, and it slipped. Hit the ground, splashing the wine everywhere. There was a streak of light as I flew out the door.


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 24, 2009)

do not step on Dagon's threshold


----------



## lynnie (Jul 24, 2009)

I cracked up, that is so funny. Thanks.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 24, 2009)

My son saw idols overseas and thought it was so funny. He is only 4 year old and when we passed a Ganesha he looked at me with his "That's weird" look and said, "That's silly, you can't make God...he's invisible" So I said, "Yes, aint it silly to make a God out of part of a tree and use the other part of the tree to cook your supper or make toilet paper out of to whipe your butt." and then he added, "Yea, that's silly...they could make a God out of candy and then I could eat their candy God all up...that's so silly, you can't make God out of candy."

So, my 4 year old knows more theology than millions and millions of souls. 

Now he jokes about the absurdity of idolatry and concocts big scenarios of "Wouldn't it be silly to make a god out of ____ and then _____" for instance, "Wouldn't it be silly to make a God out of wood and then burn up God...that's silly, then you would have a god you could burn." Or, "Wouldn't it be silly to make a god out of snow, and then that god would melt...what kind of god is that..." I think he has named every building material and common substance known to man.


----------



## Theognome (Jul 24, 2009)

Why did they have Methuselah help carry the thing in the first place?

Theognome


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 24, 2009)

Ha, I saw that coming a mile away....they need to strap ol' Mary down next time...she's a real holy roller.


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Ha, I saw that coming a mile away....they need to strap ol' Mary down next time...she's a real holy roller.



From some other links, it appears that it was St. George.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 25, 2009)

Edward said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, I saw that coming a mile away....they need to strap ol' Mary down next time...she's a real holy roller.
> ...



In that case, maybe I should have entitled the thread "_Dragon_, 2009"!


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 25, 2009)

GOOD!


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2009)

What most people don't realize about this video is that this statue of St. George was made by a secret Protestant agent. This man (whose name will not be revealed for his protection) specializes in making self-iconoctlastic statues and sells them to Papists.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 25, 2009)

He did fall backwards.... slain in the spirit?


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 25, 2009)

> What most people don't realize about this video is that this statue of St. George was made by a secret Protestant agent. This man (whose name will not be revealed for his protection) specializes in making self-iconoctlastic statues and sells them to Papists.



Evangelisation on the model of Olaf.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 25, 2009)

I guess they forgot to ask St. Christopher for travel mercies.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Whoa, that's gonna require an awful lot of super glue.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 25, 2009)

Somewhere in the world that day, on someone's piece of toast, Mary could be seen shedding a tear.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



Bel & the Dragon

-----Added 7/25/2009 at 03:17:08 EST-----



toddpedlar said:


> He did fall backwards.... slain in the spirit?



Nope, no catchers


----------



## BoldBeliever (Jul 25, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> Somewhere in the world that day, on someone's piece of toast, Mary could be seen shedding a tear.



Not toast, grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 25, 2009)

BoldBeliever said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere in the world that day, on someone's piece of toast, Mary could be seen shedding a tear.
> ...



The Mother of God does not discriminate regarding the foodstuffs she chooses to appear on. One day she's on a grilled cheese sandwich, a day later on a piece of toast, and the next thing you know you've bitten half of Mary's face off whilst consuming a Twinkie.

So declares the Council of Trent: "If the Virgin doth appeareth on any variety of snack, and a man sayeth, 'Nay, that is not She,' let him be _anathema_."


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 25, 2009)

I think one of the pall-bearers started _break_-dancing, and things just deteriorated from there....

Those guys are in for A LOT of 'hail Mary's'.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a very illuminating clip. I remember a report on the news after the massive tsunami in 2004 that featured the small southeastern Indian fishing village of Moodahlyah Koopa that was pretty much wiped out by the destructive wave. On the beach were the headless and damaged idols of Vishnu and other Hindu deities. To me it was a true visual of Psalm 115.

Sadly, this is not as far from our own sin as we might like. Ultimately, the folly of worshipping stone and wood is just an external manifestation of what goes on every day in many of our own idol factories of the heart as the Apostle John knew and warned the church about (1 John 5:21). As we approach the Lord's Day, may we seek the Lord's forgiveness for our own violations of the 1st commandment and ask God for his help to ensure that we are worshipping and serving the Creator rather than the creation.


----------



## buggy (Jul 25, 2009)

If you notice carefully the reason why the statue fell it's because one of the pall-bearers wasn't holding it with his hands - he's balancing it on his shoulders instead! Later he did switch to his hands, and then missed the grip - and then?

SMASH!


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 26, 2009)

This it what happens when there isn't a firm foundation; it falls a great fall.


----------

